# Missing IUD?**Please look at my chart**



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Not sure where to post this, so Mods feel free to move.

So, I've had a hormone-free IUD for 28 mths or since shortly after dd was born. I've had stronger cramping and longer periods, besides being able to feel it during sex. I finally made an appt to have it taken out on the 9th of Feb (earliest appt I could get, 6 wks ago).

I have hardly checked the thing cause I could really just *feel* that it was there. It had been awhile since I checked it. So since I thought I was having it out, I've been charting in hopes of just using FAM as my bc (about 3 mths). I just got serious about it this month with temps and such. I started checking my cervical fluid after AF. And guess what??? I checked my cervix and there is no IUD!!!! It is MIA!!! I *think* it was there before AF. So now where is it???

Could it have come out during AF? Was the reason it was uncomfortable for so long because it wasn't in place right???

I'm just kind of shocked that it happened to me. I mean who hasn't heard the stories of babies being born with the IUD? Which by the way, is entirely possible at this point.








:


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Gosh, that sucks.

Your IUD may still be in place, just with the string up in the uterus instead of going out the cervix.
You may also have lost it out of your body! It does happen without any notice. They are sometimes found in the pool cleaner basket or the hot tub.

At this point, you should start using condoms or other birth control until you know where it went. You might take a pregnancy test for your own comfort depending on where you are in your cycle.
The IUDs are visible on Xrays, so if all else fails, they'll do a big abdominal Xray to see if it is gone or present. If you are pregnant, that changes a little, but they can still find it with ultrasound. There have been many many healthy pregnancies with an IUD in place -- and a few bad outcomes. The usual policy is to remove the IUD if it's really really early in pregnancy, but to let it be if some time has passed.

I don't know if that answered some of your questions, but I hope it did.

Being uncomfortable doesn't neccesarily mean that it was misplaced. Sometimes people just can feel them. Or it might have been out of place.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks for replying, Apricot.

I think I'm going to take a test next week sometime.

My real worry is that it didn't come out and is somewhere it shouldn't be.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi there!









I would test immediately for pregnancy, and if you get a positive test--go in that very day (or next day) to an OB and have them look for the strings.

I got pregnant with twins while using a non-hormonal IUD. I was about 6 wks into my pregnancy when I took the test, and flew home the next day. The day after that I went to see an on-call OB, and he was _just barely_ able to grab the strings and pull out the IUD. I couldn't feel them at all, but he made a couple of swipes up into my cervix and was able to catch a string.

Please get yourself a pregnancy test--if anything, just to rule out the possibility that you need emergency OB attention. Again--time is of the essence here. If you are pregnant, the sooner you act the better your chance of having the IUD removed easily and continuing on with a normal pregnancy.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

RedOakMomma,

I *think* just o'd last week so I think I'm going to wait to do any testing til next week. While it's highly unlikely...there's still a possibility. Did it turn out okay for you? I hope so.

I will post once I know.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Just offering some support.







What a confusing time! I totally agree with the other posters, I also had a non-hormonal IUD in place.

I agree with the other posters that:
1. It could have fallen out. (very common during AF)
2. It could still be inside, just perhaps shifted to the proper position (doesn't sound like it was inserted properly to me!).
3. It could have shifted in such a way that the strings no longer hung out of the cervical opening.

My Gyn told me to make an appt right away to be checked. If not for possible pregnancy than to make sure that the IUD has not migrated somewhere it shouldn't.

It's totally your call though.







Wishing you the best possible outcome!


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for asking-- it did turn out okay. He removed the IUD, sent me in for an ultrasound (to see if the IUD harmed the 6wk old fetus), and in the ultrasound room we saw two heartbeats. TWINS!







There was a high risk (30% or more) of miscarriage the week after the IUD removal, but nothing happened and the pregnancy went on to term.

On another note, I know they say that IUDs have a very high effectiveness rate, but I can't tell you the number of people I know that have had failed IUDs. It really makes me wonder about their true effectiveness rate. That 99.5% they had in their test population just doesn't ring true.

Good luck mum2a&a--please get yourself checked out as soon as you can, and c'mon back to tell us you're okay!


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Wow, RedOakMomma. It's great that they took it out in time AND to find out you had twins coming! That's awesome! Glad it turned out okay.









I *do not* for one moment believe the #s on these things. I've found too many stories lately. I just thought they were old wives tales before.









My gyn appt is in a week. I honestly think the thing fell out, but I'm sure the dr will discover it, if the little bugger is hiding. I feel nothing uncomfortable, but I guess it could still be in there. I'm determined to get into this gyn's office...if I have any probs before the appt, I'll head to the ER.

Thanks for being concerned!


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Okay, so my gyn appt is in 6 days. I'm not really worried for some reason I think it just came out, possibly while on AF.

Anyhow, I've been doing my temps, as well as checking cm, cp....
And I *think* my chart is triphasic....
Please someone take a look for me.

My chart

I'd appreciate any thoughts. TIA!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I just took a look at your chart - it is starting to look triphasic IMO. I was comparing it to this: http://www2.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php the cycle in which my DS was conceived.

I had an IUD several years ago. I couldn't feel the strings at the end, but I also did not feel a thing when my MW removed it. I was still telling her how nervous I was about having it removed when she held it up to show it to me!








and good luck, I'll be watching this thread to see how everything turns out!


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Ladybug,

I can't see your chart.

Can you try it again?

The thing is I've *always* felt it, up until a few weeks ago, I guess. And then boom, nothing.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Just checking in on you mum2a&a. Wow, so you're day 15 DPO. Did you create temps or have you been charting all along? Have you decided to test?

Yes, it does look triphasic, but it's quite possible to be triphasic and not







But, I hope it turns out just as you want it to!









So, your appt is tomorrow. I wish it goes smoothly and you get just the answer you want! you'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks from your chart like AF is on the way. I do hope you get some answers at your appointment, though.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Sorry I never got back to this thread to update the bad link I gave, things are pretty hectic here.

I hope your appt goes well today - let us know how it turns out!


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

So, due to AF rearing her nasty head and having a nasty bug, I cancelled my appt.







. I'm going to find another doc that doesn't have such a long wait so I can get in next week. I feel disgusting! AF and a sore throat at the same time....they both suck.







:

I'm glad that AF came, but have to admit that I was a little scared and a tad excited when my chart went triphasic. Not something we're planning on right now but....maybe in the future.









Thanks to those who responded. I did a lot of reading and absolutely believe that my iud was not fitted in there right from the beginning, and that's why it came out. After all the googled stuff I read and my own experience, I wouldn't suggest them to any woman.

Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Just checking in on you mum2a&a. Wow, so you're day 15 DPO. Did you create temps or have you been charting all along? Have you decided to test?

Yes, it does look triphasic, but it's quite possible to be triphasic and not







But, I hope it turns out just as you want it to!









So, your appt is tomorrow. I wish it goes smoothly and you get just the answer you want! you'll be in my thoughts.










I think I started charting AF back in Oct/Nov. Then started doing temps & cm/cp
this past cycle in preparation for just using FAM as bc, as I was planning to have my iud taken out today @ my appt. Of course _my_ chart would be triphasic and not preggo cause I just have to be weird apparently.







Story of my life.
Even though I love little newborns, I am relieved to not be preggo at the moment....we're just getting settled after a couple of crazy transitional years, moving and all.

Thanks for replying!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

COngrats on NOT being pregnant!









So sorry your chart went triphasic! That's so annoying when it means nothing!

I wish you a wonderful settling after those transitional years.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

aw, thank you, spark!


----------

